

How to run Debian GNU/Linux on your Android [not chrooted] - rahimnathwani
http://whiteboard.ping.se/Android/Debian

======
rahimnathwani
The other methods of running Debian on Android devices seem to suffer from one
of these drawbacks: \- You're running Debian in a chroot jail, OR

\- You can only use the method on a single model of devices, or a very
restricted set of devices

This article describes a method which should work on any Android device, as
long as you have a ROM image and a way to unlock the bootloader. At the base
layer, it has Debian running the Android kernel. On top of that, it has an
Android chroot, which interfaces with the kernel to do things like set up
wifi.

This could enable some cool applications, e.g. a pocket 3G/wifi VPN router.
Mobile phones can connect to VPNs, and they allow tethering. AFAIK no mobile
phones support sharing the VPN connection to tethered devices. With Debian
running on the device, this would be trivial.

